# Putnam Co. 4-H Indoor Tournament >>2 PM is FULL<<



## Big John (Dec 9, 2011)

*Putnam Co. 4-H Indoor Tournament

January 28st  2012

Shooting Times 9AM, 11:30AM, 2PM, & 4PM
Putnam Co. 4-H Office, Eatonton GA 
Shooting 18 meters Three spot or Single spot
 4-H'er, Youth & Any Adults
 To raise money for the archery team
Cost: $15.00 Each Shooter*


We had a blast last year!!!!

Let's have more fun this year.

Entry form is attached.

You can PM me for more info...



Also if you would like to sponser the shoot let me know.
25 bucks and a sign we will hang it for everyone to see at the shoot.​


----------



## Big John (Dec 11, 2011)

This will be fun!!!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it John....Do you have a first timers class??


----------



## Big John (Dec 13, 2011)

We will find a place for you Cape..


----------



## Big John (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone else???


----------



## Big John (Dec 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## restrada (Dec 20, 2011)

Bringing me and a team.  

What the heck does ttt mean?


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Dec 20, 2011)

*Putnam County Shoot*

Your header says the 28st and Calendar says the 21st.  So has the shoot been changed from the 21st to the 28th?


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 20, 2011)

restrada said:


> Bringing me and a team.
> 
> What the heck does ttt mean?



to the top... silly boy.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Dec 20, 2011)

Big John said:


> Anyone else???



We are gonna try...........


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like to, but being the week before Newberry, I'm afraid I'll be outdoor estimating yardages.

If things change and weather is crappy, maybe I can shoot with Cape!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 20, 2011)

I can guarantee you this Johnny.....If you shoot with me you will atleast beat one person haha...


----------



## Big John (Dec 22, 2011)

the 28th is the date.... It was changed .. Come one come all.


----------



## Big John (Dec 26, 2011)

It for the kids.... come on out. We have a arrow catching wall so you will be ok....


----------



## hound dog (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be able to drag some RAC shooters. See yall there.


----------



## Big John (Jan 1, 2012)

COOL Everyone come on out!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 1, 2012)

*Indoor*

I will be there John l gotta start somewhere..What is the address?? Maybe you can give me some pointers..


----------



## gretchp (Jan 1, 2012)

count me in and as many of our Jasper Co 4-H'ers i can bring!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 1, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I will be there John l gotta start somewhere..What is the address?? Maybe you can give me some pointers..



Haha, that's what I'm saying.....It will be my first time shooting indoor...


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 1, 2012)

Me and Sheila bout to start with some 3d outdoor! Don't believe we're ready for the indoor yet!


----------



## StickbowDrew (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be there. It'll be my first shoot with my new bow too!


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is going to be at? We may not shoot but we would like to sponsor it!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 2, 2012)

Putnam Co 4H office.  Send Big John a pm.


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Cape


----------



## Big John (Jan 3, 2012)

Putnam County Extension Services 
669 Godfrey Road, Eatonton, GA 31024

It's for fun!!!! You all can shoot..


----------



## C Cape (Jan 5, 2012)

The day is approaching....What time you gonna shoot Jody?!  Gotta make sure I have it reserved so I can give that obsession a spanking


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ss*

You gonna have two to spank Cape...Dog l hope you know what you're doing so you can show me..Anyway somebody is going to take a spanking..


----------



## C Cape (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't think I can handle both of you.  I can promise you this.....One of us will prevail....haha


----------



## Big John (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a fact Cape....


----------



## Big John (Jan 6, 2012)

JUST REMEMBER DAY OF SIGN UP WILL COST 5 BUCK MORE AND ANY LINE THATS OPEN. So mail in your registrations and save your spot  on the line and 5 bucks....


----------



## Big John (Jan 7, 2012)

Bbb


----------



## Big John (Jan 11, 2012)

Get your Entry Form mailed to make sure you get the shooting time you want. The lines are starting to fill up. you may fax them in.


----------



## Str8t Arrow (Jan 11, 2012)

Does 4-H give seperate awards for male & female shooters in each division?  I was told that they do not, but wanted to check & make sure.


----------



## Big John (Jan 14, 2012)

No they do not... But its fun just the same... Last year the ladys won more then the men.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be there shooting at 11:30


----------



## Big John (Jan 17, 2012)

Great...


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep some of the RAC crew will be there to shoot at 11:30 .

Come get you some.


----------



## Big John (Jan 20, 2012)

OK Guys fax the forms in and bring your money. the afternoon lines are mostly full. The AM lines need more...


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2012)

Whos coming to shoot? PM me if you need a time lines are filling up fast...


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you explain the 3-spot, single spot to us newbies?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2012)

willholl79 said:


> Can you explain the 3-spot, single spot to us newbies?


 You can shoot three arrows at three different smaller spots or you can shoot three arrows a one big spot.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2012)

OK everyone yall need come shoot and help these young archers out.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 22, 2012)

Pretty sure Pike Co. 4-H team will have a couple there.


----------



## Big John (Jan 23, 2012)

2PM is full and everything will filling up fast 9 AM is your best bet right now...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 23, 2012)

Henry County 4H will have several heading over.


----------



## Big John (Jan 25, 2012)

Great!!! Lines are filling up!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 25, 2012)

Going to be a good turn out it looks like. See yall there.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 25, 2012)

big arrows or little arrows??  (vegas or fita)..is 11:30 full yet??


----------



## Big John (Jan 26, 2012)

Vegas will work....


----------



## Big John (Jan 26, 2012)

11:30 have just a few open. I think? LOL


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 26, 2012)

hey big john are you going to shoot at  hilsman on feb 4th


----------



## Big John (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope to be in FL.... Setting everything up today. This is going to be good. If you have not signed up come on at 9 am sat and shoot. 11:30 have a few still open and 4PM has some open too.


----------



## Big John (Jan 27, 2012)

See Everyone there....


----------



## Big John (Jan 28, 2012)

Today is the day... We will see you there...Travel safe.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 28, 2012)

Had a great time.  Very well ran shoot.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry I had to miss it John, but had an opportunity arise that I couldn't turn down.....Sounds like it is a good shoot though! Good luck!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shoot today!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 28, 2012)

Had fun! Never shot indoor 3 spot before. Might could get into that when 3D aint in.


----------



## restrada (Jan 28, 2012)

Dang good time.  Good to see 4h archery bringing all the various archers together for such a good time.   Wonderful time.  Thanks to the Putnam Crew, team and Coaches.  Great shoot!


----------



## C Cape (Jan 28, 2012)

Had a great time today and it's always good to meet some new folks!  Unfortunately Jody and his SS did the spanking on my Specialist today 

Rodney, give me a shout if you have any other questions with your Constitution.  I'd be more than happy to help you out with it.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Had a great time today and it's always good to meet some new folks!  Unfortunately Jody and his SS did the spanking on my Specialist today
> 
> Rodney, give me a shout if you have any other questions with your Constitution.  I'd be more than happy to help you out with it.



Where is my dollar?


----------



## C Cape (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll give it to you at RBO tomorrow


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 28, 2012)

i should have come..it was 70 miles and banks county 3d was only 25, lol.  i might have saved myself an embarrassment.  shot the worst 3d round in my life, lol.


----------



## restrada (Jan 29, 2012)

Cape going to take you up on that.  Getting out the press in a minute and got that purple sheet right next to my shop table.  Going into binary cam land here shortly.

r.

Ledford, Got your gold medal, I'll bring it to the chicken house or drop it off at Mr. Pittman's.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 29, 2012)

where might one find the scores??


----------



## Big John (Jan 31, 2012)

We had 150 shooters thanks to everyone that came out and shot. Scores are on the facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/PutnamCoArchery


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 31, 2012)

nice shooting steven LEDFORD...you da man


----------

